# Valor maximo y minimo de potenciometro



## torres007 (Ago 21, 2007)

Si tengo un potenciometro de 10K, cúal es su valor máximo y mínimo??

un saludo, 

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 21, 2007)

En teoria 0ohms  a 10k.

El valor maximo lo puedes medir los terminales extremos.


----------

